# Hog Hair Filter



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been using the Naturalaire Cut To Fit air filters since purchasing my home. The filter rack on the Goodman airhandler is far from pristine and can not accommodate the OEM electrostatic filter. It would jam up in the rack and eventually tear the filter material from its frame. In addition: the odd size filter rack 21.5"x 23" has made it impossible to purchase a filter that would fit the rack. I am limited on space at the return plenum and can not provide another area for a filter. So its been the cut to fit hog hair filters for the system going on 4 years. From a previous post, you can note that I have recently cleaned the evaporator coil. The coil was not caked with dust and dirt to the point I could not see the fins but dirty nonetheless. Any thoughts about the hog hair filter and possible alternatives, given the current situation?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Got to a sheet metal shop and have them custom make some filter housings for you with a mesh back like chicken wire. Then buy the blanket filter material at HDepot and cut it to size for the housing. Used to do this all the time for rooftop units.


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

yuri said:


> Got to a sheet metal shop and have them custom make some filter housings for you with a mesh back like chicken wire. Then buy the blanket filter material at HDepot and cut it to size for the housing. Used to do this all the time for rooftop units.


What is blanket filter material? Is it the Naturalaire cut to fit filters I am using now?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You can call these people .http://www.filtrationmanufacturing.com/A Plus 2000.htm.. They will make any size you need


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The 30x45 or 30x64 stuff in a bag called "Hammock filter" for the old Lennox units. Any coated filter media is better than Hog hair. They are good but I find those A+2000 to be quite dense/restrictive. As long as the coil doesn't freeze up from reduced air flow they are good but you HAVE to keep them clean.


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

The hammock filter I see from HD are Merv 11 rating. How much would this type of filter severely cut down on air flow and create a pressure drop? The Naturalaire is rated at Merv 4 and I do realize that it probably allows more dust and dirt but does not reduce airflow.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I use a MERV 7/8. That genuine Lennox media is coated with oil on one side and probably about MERV 6 but works well with the oily coating. ANYthing is better than Hoghair! Someone once said to spray it with PAM as it has no oily coating. The only way to know for sure is to monitor it. You can check the temp drop from in to out of the unit/across coil and it should be 16degF min to 20degF max on a new healthy unit. Too much restriction and it may go past 20degF or start showing icing on the big/suction line.


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

OK. I am going to find a a Merv (6,7 or 8) rated hammock filter and check the temperature drop. Then compare to the hog hair filter. I could always Pam spray the the underneath of the hog hair filter and be done with it.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> I use a MERV 7/8. That genuine Lennox media is coated with oil on one side and probably about MERV 6 but works well with the oily coating. ANYthing is better than Hoghair! Someone once said to spray it with PAM as it has no oily coating. The only way to know for sure is to monitor it. You can check the temp drop from in to out of the unit/across coil and it should be 16degF min to 20degF max on a new healthy unit. Too much restriction and it may go past 20degF or start showing icing on the big/suction line.


I caught a merv 12 my customer had put in her old EAC housing.

Stupid goofs at HD told it was the best for her.

Glad i caught it before summer.


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> I caught a merv 12 my customer had put in her old EAC housing.
> 
> Stupid goofs at HD told it was the best for her.
> 
> Glad i caught it before summer.


This is my true concern. I know that the hog hair filter is not as efficient at removing dust and dirt. Keeping in mind that I have used these filters for 4 years. But I sure don't want to replace with a filter that would choke off the air and create a severe pressure drop.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The system I recommend won't have that happen. Usually if a coil is going to freeze up from poor airflow it happens within 20 minutes and you can watch the suction line for icing.


----------

